# Advice on Kennedy Dripper



## Bob_Rock (29/3/16)

Hey guys!!

So im getting a little more into vaping and now im looking for a dripper to chase some clouds and start doing tricks! Ive checked out the Kennedy dripper and it fits into my budget somewhat lol id just like some advice on whether its a good starter dripper or not? what are the cons if any? i know that there are better drippers out there but i dont have the extra cash to drop on a magnificent dripper haha


----------



## stevie g (29/3/16)

It is a good dripper just not the best for regulated mods as it can leak easier than other designs, the bottom airflow is the weak leak point. 
If you are on a mech I would say go right ahead.


----------



## Bob_Rock (29/3/16)

Sprint said:


> It is a good dripper just not the best for regulated mods as it can leak easier than other designs, the bottom airflow is the weak leak point.
> If you are on a mech I would say go right ahead.


hmmm so perhaps even on a budget its not ideal to use with my evic vt?


----------



## Khan83 (29/3/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> Hey guys!!
> 
> So im getting a little more into vaping and now im looking for a dripper to chase some clouds and start doing tricks! Ive checked out the Kennedy dripper and it fits into my budget somewhat lol id just like some advice on whether its a good starter dripper or not? what are the cons if any? i know that there are better drippers out there but i dont have the extra cash to drop on a magnificent dripper haha



Hey @Bob_Rock . The Kennedy was also on my radar when looking for a dripper . From the reviews I've watched it seems very good. I however settled on a Velocity clone & tbh haven't regretted my decision . Maybe look into that. If you not fussy about clones , it should set you back around 300 bucks , maybe under.

I see you in Durban . I got mine from Eciginn(Toti) for around 200 some odd


----------



## Bob_Rock (29/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Hey @Bob_Rock . The Kennedy was also on my radar when looking for a dripper . From the reviews I've watched it seems very good. I however settled on a Velocity clone & tbh haven't regretted my decision . Maybe look into that. If you not fussy about clones , it should set you back around 300 bucks , maybe under.
> 
> I see you in Durban . I got mine from Eciginn(Toti) for around 200 some odd


Shot brother!! will also have a look at that! ive heard much about eciginn but honestly its completely out of my way to travel the closest is Sir vape to me.....maybe i should look at that velocity clone too


----------



## Khan83 (29/3/16)

Bob_Rock said:


> Shot brother!! will also have a look at that! ive heard much about eciginn but honestly its completely out of my way to travel the closest is Sir vape to me.....maybe i should look at that velocity clone too


Sweet . They'l definitely sort you out with something good.


----------



## Bob_Rock (29/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Sweet . They'l definitely sort you out with something good.


Shukran bro will keep you guys in the loop....but know that im having a look at all of them including the clones....theres som good looking ones i mean for a few bucks extra i could get the twisted messers or the baal ......getting overwhelmed lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

